# Lumix LX3 triumphs in enthusiast camera shoot out



## editor (Dec 19, 2008)

DPreview have conducted an in depth comparison between these high end compacts:
# Canon Powershot G10
# Kodak Easyshare Z8612 IS
# Nikon Coolpix P6000
# Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX3
# Ricoh Caplio R10
# Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ5
# Canon Powershot SX110 IS

The LX3 emerged the winner!

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/Q408enthusiastgroup/



> *Overall winner: Panasonic LX3*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My review: http://www.urban75.org/photos/high-end-digital-compact-camera.html


----------



## Pie 1 (Dec 22, 2008)

I finally, finally replaced my old ixus today & had a last min change of mind & got one of these instead of the Rioch GX200.

Only had a little play with it so far, but it seems to be made of an awful lot of win.


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2008)

Pie 1 said:


> I finally, finally replaced my old ixus today & had a last min change of mind & got one of these instead of the Rioch GX200.
> 
> Only had a little play with it so far, but it seems to be made of an awful lot of win.


It's a fucking great camera. I marginally preferred the LX3 by virtue of its f2.0 lens, although the Ricoh is a bit more robust and handles a little better. But for overall results, it's the LX3 all the way! As that review shows, the low light performance is superb for a compact.


----------



## Pie 1 (Dec 22, 2008)

editor said:


> I marginally preferred the LX3 by virtue of its f2.0 lens



Yep, that's what swung me in the end.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Dec 22, 2008)

For only £200 quid more you can have one with a Leica badge


----------



## Herbsman. (Dec 22, 2008)

Hmm on the G10 review on dpreview it says "In manual mode the +/- button switches focus between the aperture and shutter speed settings"

where is this +/- button? I can't see it anywhere!


----------



## big eejit (Dec 22, 2008)

Bernie Gunther said:


> For only £200 quid more you can have one with a Leica badge



I wonder why they didn't include a Leica. You can get this Leica C Lux for £60 less than the Panasonic:

http://www.warehouseexpress.com/product/default.aspx?sku=1018685


----------



## Pie 1 (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm impressed:












Both @ ISO80


----------



## Herbsman. (Dec 22, 2008)

Herbsman. said:


> Hmm on the G10 review on dpreview it says "In manual mode the +/- button switches focus between the aperture and shutter speed settings"
> 
> where is this +/- button? I can't see it anywhere!


I just found out the dpreview review made a slight mistake, you actually press the metering mode button on the g10, which was the +/- button on the g9


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2008)

The G10 is a great camera, but the LX3 crushes it in low light and is substantially smaller - and those are two big factors for me.


----------



## Herbsman. (Dec 22, 2008)

Hmm low light performance = good for gigs = good for me

I'm scared of camera brands other than canon though 

And I have to have a turny wheel on my cameras for dialing in the shutter / aperture - can't be doing with repeatedly pressing buttons.


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2008)

Herbsman. said:


> Hmm low light performance = good for gigs = good for me
> 
> I'm scared of camera brands other than canon though


Bear in mind that a dSLR will always outperform a digital compact in low light 'action' scenarios like a gig - but then the chances of you getting into a gig with a big SLR are usually pretty slim.

Exactly what kind of pics do you want to take and how will you be outputting them (web/huge print-outs etc)?


----------



## Herbsman. (Dec 22, 2008)

editor said:


> Exactly what kind of pics do you want to take and how will you be outputting them (web/huge print-outs etc)?



That's part of the problem man, I'm not entirely sure! I haven't done any photography for ages and I just want a camera to boost my enthusiasm for it. I reckon I'd take pics at my mates' gigs, and of foody stuff, some landscapes, perhaps a few portraits. I'd probably use it all for web, maybe a bit of printing, but not big prints - I'd use my film slr for that, if I could be assed.


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2008)

I'd say get a cheap dSLR and see how you get on.


----------



## Herbsman. (Dec 22, 2008)

I think I will go for the slr, aye.

Argh

I need to buy both and then see which one I use more


----------



## pogofish (Dec 27, 2008)

Not surprised - Don't think I've seen a Lumix yet that I've not been impressed with.


----------



## winjer (Dec 27, 2008)

big eejit said:


> You can get this Leica C Lux for £60 less than the Panasonic


The difference is mostly just the body styling, you can get the equivalent Panasonic (an FX30) for £80.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 5, 2009)

Was gona wait till the price dropped, but can't be bothered to wait any more, just hope it doesn't drop next week 

Found it for £299.99 from EmpireDirect.
http://www.empiredirect.co.uk/content/products/details/index~modelcode~PAN-DMCLX3EBK.htm

Prefer getting it from a store just cos its easier to take back if anything goes wrong/price drops next week


----------



## Ae589 (Jan 6, 2009)

It's also at warehouse express for 302:
http://www.warehouseexpress.com/category/basecategory.aspx?cat03=3064&Brand=182&Range=1037#first


----------



## Pie 1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> Was gona wait till the price dropped, but can't be bothered to wait any more, just hope it doesn't drop next week



The perfect time to by a new gadget?
Yesterday or tomorrow


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 6, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> The perfect time to by a new gadget?
> Yesterday or tomorrow


innit


----------



## Daniel (Jan 9, 2009)

Ae589 said:


> It's also at warehouse express for 302:
> http://www.warehouseexpress.com/category/basecategory.aspx?cat03=3064&Brand=182&Range=1037#first



My card unfortunately has a £300 limit on it, why I haven't been able to order off of Empire Direct yet cos they charge £5.49 delivery charge 

SO I gots to wait till they get it in stock at my local ED.


----------



## riggers (Jan 10, 2009)

At the tail end of November Jessops were selling them for £285 which is when I snagged mine.
I've not used my D80 since getting a LX3 hmmmm


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Jan 11, 2009)

I just ordered mine from bitesizedeals.co.uk...black with free delivery for 297 pounds. One hint: if you nearly complete the order and then go and have a bath they will send you an email offering another 5 quid off in twenty minutes.

Anyway am really excited and need to get started asap as am this will have a mission critical role soon in Ecuador!..also need to order a plastic cover for the viewing screen..and a memory card...and a case (the panasonic leather one is the only one I can find that means you don't have to remove it to take photos...hmm maybe the editors socks are better)...and maybe one of those openyuppy lenscaps from ricoh too


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Jan 11, 2009)

oh and I meant to say thanks to y'all for the input on these two threads...have dithered for months before looking on urban..doh


----------



## Daniel (Jan 11, 2009)

Piers Gibbon said:


> I just ordered mine from bitesizedeals.co.uk...black with free delivery for 297 pounds. *One hint: if you nearly complete the order and then go and have a bath they will send you an email offering another 5 quid off in twenty minutes.*



Thank you 

I will try that now, since then I can actually buy it with my card  

So, by nearly complete the order, do you mean go to checkout then leave it?


----------



## Daniel (Jan 11, 2009)

Bah, they didn't for me


----------



## Daniel (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh my, as soon as I hit reply I got an email from them!

Thanks very much 

Edit: Bah the stupid form is being a fooool!   I have a SOLO card, which does not contain a start date, yet even though they have the option for a SOLO card, they are still making me put in a start date which I do not fucking have


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 11, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> Oh my, as soon as I hit reply I got an email from them!
> 
> Thanks very much
> 
> Edit: Bah the stupid form is being a fooool!  I have a SOLO card, which does not contain a start date, yet even though they have the option for a SOLO card, they are still making me put in a start date which I do not fucking have


do you remember when you got the card? as long as you remember the year, you should be fine -the start date month should be the same as the end date month


----------



## Daniel (Jan 11, 2009)

This is my 3rd card =\

I know I got this December 08 so I tried that and then something went wrong, a white page with something about not being a valid credit card.

So is this the start date of my first card e.g- my account or is it the start date of the current card?


Fatal error: Call to undefined method Payment_Creditcard::set_issnum() in /var/www/bitesizedeals.co.uk/my_class/Payment_Creditcard.php on line 154

Thats what I keep getting


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Jan 11, 2009)

that sounds annoying..maybe call 'em tomorrow and rant?


----------



## Daniel (Jan 11, 2009)

Ha, I hate ringing people


----------



## winjer (Jan 12, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> I have a SOLO card, which does not contain a start date, yet even though they have the option for a SOLO card, they are still making me put in a start date which I do not fucking have


I was told by a bank techy to put in three years before the expiry date on forms like that, but I'm not sure if this is always correct.


----------



## Reg in slippers (Jan 14, 2009)

sorry to bring bad news, this is from personal experience with bitesizedeals.

they're a californian company who ship american spec stuff with american warranties.

they never delivered some electronics ordered last year and i had to get a refund through visa.

not sure if using solo protects your purchase.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Jan 14, 2009)

oh fuck..thanks


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Jan 14, 2009)

did you ever get a phone number for bitesizedeals? they are not responding to ONLINEHelp or emails...grrrr


----------



## Reg in slippers (Jan 14, 2009)

thread of woe here


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks... I feel such an idiot for not googling them. And how the fuck can they get away with this?


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Jan 14, 2009)

amazingly they actually were online so I have cancelled my order..and after staying online for an hour with support - now have an email confirming I will be refunded

I will find out soon enough whether that happens....

And annoyingly I have a work deadline so have had to order another one from a company I have dealt with before - pixmania

but fuckit I feel soooo stupid for not doing a final google....I had spent so many many hooooouuuuurs reading reviews about which camera to get that I didn't do the final safety google on the company I found were selling it cheapest - and advertised as such on google

And their emails saying "ooh you've nearly finished the order so we are going to reduce it by another five quid" should also have set alarm bells ringing

DOH!


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Jan 18, 2009)

update: bitesizedeals.co.uk did refund my money

and I got it from pixmania instead


----------



## middle C (Jan 18, 2009)

i have my eyes on the LX3 for long long long long time...
glad to hear it ranks the best among other compacts!


----------



## middle C (Jan 18, 2009)

why the black one is always more expensive than the silver one?
it's only colour isn't it?


----------



## cybertect (Jan 18, 2009)

Tip for the future.

Whenever I'm buying from a site I've not used before, I check for a postal address on their web site. Unless I know otherwise from people I trust, I don't buy from people who don't publish it. Somehow it makes me feel a bit better knowing that if it comes to the worst, I could turn up on their doorstep 

This would set alarm bells ringing, for example.

http://www.bitesizedeals.co.uk/About-Us-doc_1.html




			
				bitesizedeals.co.uk said:
			
		

> Location:
> 
> 
> U.S.A



Er, that's it. 

Which led me to

http://www.bitesizedeals.co.uk/Terms-amp-Conditions-doc_3.html



> Customers are also responsible for all duties and taxes to their appropriate locations.



and



> Your purchase may subject you to taxes.  We make no claims on collecting or paying any sort of taxes on any purchases.



So that looks like their advertised prices exclude VAT and any import duties, which completely nullifies any price advantage they might have.

I reckon you did well to cancel your order when you did.


----------



## cybertect (Jan 18, 2009)

middle C said:


> why the black one is always more expensive than the silver one?
> it's only colour isn't it?



I guess there's more demand for the black than the silver, so they can afford to discount it less and still sell them.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 18, 2009)

I guess I'm kinda thankful they wouldn't accept my SOLO card now 

Went directly into empire direct and was told that the camera is ordered in, as the camera is ordered so I could only get it off the internet?


----------



## Reg in slippers (Jan 19, 2009)

..and once you get the little beauty you'll have the conundrum of _which case_??

dpreview panasonic forums have threads (with pictures!) dedicated to this very subject, but if you want a panasonic badged case it'll come down to either:

dmw-clx3 - between £70-95

dmwd-clx3 - between £20-30


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Jan 19, 2009)

i'm trying the no case and stuffed into jeans front pocket option at the moment

also I think that rules out the fancy ricoh lenscap option as I think it would pop off when extracting camera from jeans


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2009)

Piers Gibbon said:


> also I think that rules out the fancy ricoh lenscap option as I think it would pop off when extracting camera from jeans


No, the lens cap forms a very tight fit and it would be very hard to pull it off. I'm enjoying the camera much more without all the hassle of the removable lens cap.


----------



## winjer (Jan 19, 2009)

Anyone seen the FL220 flash on sale in the UK, I can't find a price?


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Jan 19, 2009)

I am loving the cover I bought for the LX3 lcd screen...pretty bulletproof flexiglass 0.6 of a mm thick

these guys sell it

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/KatrinaSource

infuriatingly they don't have one in store now so you'll have to search the store occasionally for LX3

highly recommended...


----------



## Pie 1 (Jan 19, 2009)

editor said:


> I'm enjoying the camera much more without all the hassle of the removable lens cap.



I'm finding something quite comforting about having a little camera with a lens cap to remove again. 
At least it can tell you it's still on these days


----------



## Reg in slippers (Jan 20, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> Went directly into empire direct..



announced they've gone into administration this morning


----------



## Daniel (Jan 22, 2009)

Reg in slippers said:


> announced they've gone into administration this morning



Ah, guess that would explain why everytime I went to pay for the camera, it wouldn't work 

Back to the hunt again I guess.

(I wish I had just bought it from Jessops weeks ago now, extra 50 would be worth have been it)


----------



## Spion (Jan 22, 2009)

So, having a lens cap on the LX3 - is it a pain?

I'm coming from the direction of being a compact user with a camera I really don't have to give much of a shit about in terms of care - I can chuck it in any pocket, bag etc and not worry. How much could I do that with the LX3?


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2009)

Spion said:


> So, having a lens cap on the LX3 - is it a pain?
> 
> I'm coming from the direction of being a compact user with a camera I really don't have to give much of a shit about in terms of care - I can chuck it in any pocket, bag etc and not worry. How much could I do that with the LX3?


Cameras have come with lens caps for years on end, but fumbling around with the things - especially when you're in NY and it's -8C -  personally drove me mad.

Fitting the Ricoh cap has made me a very happy chap.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Jan 22, 2009)

and what did you use to prevent vignetting ed?


----------



## Daniel (Jan 23, 2009)

http://www.jessops.com/online.store...C-LX3 Digital Camera in Black-75167/Show.html

!!!

Finally, a price I'm happy with, and a good store to get it from 

Was gona order this yesterday for £349 as well


----------



## cybertect (Jan 23, 2009)

If you haven't placed your order yet, according to camerapricebuster.com, you can knock another £20 off that price at Jessops with a discount code _NEWYEAR20_.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you very much 



You have added the following Jessops.com voucher:	
NEWYEAR20 - £20 discount when spending between £300 and £599.99

Total £302.42

Doesn't seem to work.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2009)

Piers Gibbon said:


> and what did you use to prevent vignetting ed?


Used some little foam pads from WH Smith. It looks like they'll interfere with the lens but they don't.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 25, 2009)

YaY!  Finally got it today 

Made the trek up to Romford to pick it up this morning, first impressions are goooood, I love the feel of it for starters 

Now just gota learn to use it properly


----------



## leftistangel (Feb 6, 2009)

Anyone reccomend a screen protector for mine?


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2009)

leftistangel said:


> Anyone reccomend a screen protector for mine?


I never use them, but you could stick on any generic PDA/phone screen protector and cut to size.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 7, 2009)

A plus side is that it survives falling in snow quite a lot 

I really need a protective case as a sock gets wet and then its slightly useless, but the cases are ridiculously expensive imo.

On the camera side though, I'm really loving it now.  At first I was slightly disapointed and regretted that I didnt just get a dslr, but after a couple weeks with it I'm still discovering cool features (keeping in mind its my first camera, so stupid little things like auto bracketing  ) and now very happy I went for this opposed to a dslr.

Two faults I've found though is that I dislike the fact that the lense doesnt go back into the camera like some compacts do, just cos I find it makes it a little less compact when you gota squeeze that into a jeans pocket.  And the other one is the obvious one of the lack of zoom, although I found out yesterday when playing with it that by dropping the MP you can increase the zoom


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Feb 7, 2009)

had it two weeks and loving it..and thought I had it all sorted before flying off to ecuador on monday morn...

hmmm I was hoping to set it to a Holy Grail Autoeverything setting and get it to capture RAW (which they want for book images)

but it seems RAW is not available in iA... D'OH...ooops

so that leaves me in the P setting and needing to get rapidly acquainted with it!

I've had a quick look through the various options in P and I'll take a guess as to what is going to most applicable for people(almost always I'm shooting people/jungle/people/closeups of human remains etc ;-) ...basically taking photos will always be subordinate to doing the tv filming so I'm hoping for settings that are likely to get best shots when handed to the producer to "please get some shots of me with this guy and his wife and his machete as we do the interview, thanks"

currently:

film mode - standard
quality - rawwww
intelligent iso - on
iso limit set - auto
white balance - autowb
metering - multiple
autofocus - faces!
Continuous Autofocus (batteries eek)
af/ae lock 
stabilizer - auto
af assist lamp on
flash synchro 1st

in other settings I have asked for Continuous Burst (fecking brilliant for getting peoples expressions!) and set the screen to low and off asap to save batteries


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Feb 7, 2009)

wow I'm immediately noticing how much slower it is writing to disk..so I only get three shots on my continuous burst...



and in answer to the screen protector question above, here's my post from up there somewhere...

((((I am loving the cover I bought for the LX3 lcd screen...pretty bulletproof flexiglass 0.6 of a mm thick

these guys sell it

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/KatrinaSource

infuriatingly they don't have one in store now so you'll have to search the store occasionally for LX3

highly recommended...))))


----------



## Spion (Feb 8, 2009)

I bought mine today for 302. Should be here in a couple of days


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2009)

Piers Gibbon said:


> wow I'm immediately noticing how much slower it is writing to disk..so I only get three shots on my continuous burst...


That could be down to the memory card you're using.

My bodged-on Ricoh lens cap really came to the fore when I was out shooting in a snow storm a few days ago. It would have been a real pain fiddling around with the lens cap with gloves on.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2009)

My full review of the camera can be found here: http://www.urban75.org/photos/panasonic-lumix-lx3-review.html


----------



## nick (Feb 23, 2009)

I was just about to buy a DMCTZ5, until I started reading these glowing reviews.

Given, I only want to take holiday and indoor snapshots of the family etc, do you think the LX3 is worth the extra (as well as the hassle of separate lens cap)?

Although the big zoom on the DMCtZ5 (28-280mm) was a selling point, I realise that this may be more marketing than useful.

I'm also interested in the concept of robustness, as me and my family have managed to destroy 2 Ixus 860is cameras in the last 6 months, by dropping them on the ground when the lens was extended.

I appreciate that there is no such thing as a definitive answer, but would be interested in your thoughts


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2009)

The LX3 isn't particularly robust, but the picture quality is exceptional. The auto everything setting is the best I've ever used and I probably get a higher rate of good shots from this than any previous compact.

In your case, I'm not sure if I'd recommend it unless you want the manual fiddling options and speedy operation.


----------



## nick (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for quick reply. 
It's the auto everything bit that got me interested though (also like speedy operation)! I agree I am probably kidding myself over the amount of time I would spend in manual modes.

From what I have read it seems that there is no such thing as a robust camera that also takes decent photos - I've read damning reports of the picture quality on the shock proof olympus compacts

Has anyone had hands on of the LX3 and the TZ5 and able to give an opinion on relative build quality / robustness?


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2009)

I really wouldn't describe the LX3 as a notably tough camera.


----------



## ethel (Feb 23, 2009)

i really want one now. damn you ed!


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2009)

sarahluv said:


> i really want one now. damn you ed!


It's an ace camera! Spend! Spend! Spend!


----------



## ethel (Feb 23, 2009)

if i could get the £600 my housing association owe me, then i may.


----------



## Pie 1 (Feb 23, 2009)

editor said:


> I really wouldn't describe the LX3 as a notably tough camera.



Nor would I - I mean it doesn't need you to be precious or anything, but if one of my priorities was young family proof, I'd prpbably be tempted to lean towards the Canon G10 - looks like it could take more of a battering & it's in the same league as the LX3.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> Nor would I - I mean it doesn't need you to be precious or anything, but if one of my priorities was young family proof, I'd prpbably be tempted to lean towards the Canon G10 - looks like it could take more of a battering & it's in the same league as the LX3.


Trouble is the G10 is so big and chunky you may as well get the Lumix G1 and get a vastly improved camera. The Ricoh GX200 is a pretty good compromise for toughness/size.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 23, 2009)

And by that stage (buying a G10 or G1) I may as well be carrying the SLR around. Which is why I went for the LX3.


----------



## nick (Feb 26, 2009)

The TZ5 is now end of Life (there is a TZ7 coming out in a month that will cost a lot more - not sure what improvements it has except a higher Pixel count).

Got a bit tempted by a G10 as it felt very rugged - but was too big for me.

By using the following tortuous logic:

Tz5 only available in silver
I don't recall when I last used full zoom, (and the LX3 does 4.5x zoom if you drop the res)
it's only money

I have just splashed out £300 on an LX3 - hopefully coming tomorrow.

Edit to add - anyone got use for two Canon 860Is cameras? Both less than a year old - both been dropped, meaning there is a "lens error" as the lens assembly has slipped a cog or something and no longer retracts / extends / moves


----------



## G. Fieendish (Feb 27, 2009)

Hmmm, How will the Lumix compare versus Ricoh's latest camera, the CX, one asks oneself...?


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2009)

G. Fieendish said:


> Hmmm, How will the Lumix compare versus Ricoh's latest camera, the CX, one asks oneself...?


The CX-1 is a point and shoot with none of the hands-on manual controls of the LX3.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Feb 27, 2009)

lx3 has just survived a ruftytufty documentary shoot in ecuador with steaming jungles and big canoe action..it didnt get dropped afaik but the whole crew picked it up to use (on the P setting as Ai doesn't do RAW sadly)

also we got caught in a nasty roadblock angry crowd thing and since the cameraman was trying to negotiate us out I got the only (scared and wobbly) movie footage...10 secs that might make it into the final cut, we'll see


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2009)

The video quality isn't half bad, is it?

Look forward to seeing your shots!

My LX3 survived the -10C conditions of New York and the recent snowstorms here,


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Feb 27, 2009)

street AND jungle tested...

just importing/exporting all my shots (raw and jpeg) into/out of silkypix as iPhoto won't even recognise the jpegs on the 16gig card grrrrr


----------



## Pie 1 (Mar 9, 2009)

So, I've caved in and treated myself to the external viewfinder.
It's gotta be one of the most impressive rip off's I've seen from a camera manufacturer for quite some time! 
(Nikon's no screw hole for a cable release on the F4 & only a patented cable release with special plug for £117,  please stand up )

Ah well.

It's crystal clear and really makes the camera feel 'proper' I'm loving holding it up to my eye to compose properly.
lines etched on it are for 24mm in 3.2 aspect ratio & it's bang on composure wise.

Can't see them flogging many at the absurd price & you really shouldn't encourage them - but I like


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2009)

If only you could get an optical viewfinder with some basic exposure info overlaid (like old school rangefinders)....


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Mar 9, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/groups/843626@N22/discuss/72157609464295791/

really interesting discussion here - people finding that other rangefinders can do the trick on the LX3

I want one


----------



## Pie 1 (Mar 9, 2009)

editor said:


> If only you could get an optical viewfinder with some basic exposure info overlaid (like old school rangefinders)....



Yeah, that would be sweet.

Tbf & until that happens, all that's required is a slight tilt forward to see the exp graphic on the screen in Manual mode.


----------



## Pie 1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Piers Gibbon said:


> http://www.flickr.com/groups/843626@N22/discuss/72157609464295791/
> 
> really interesting discussion here - people finding that other rangefinders can do the trick on the LX3
> 
> I want one



Yep, finding a sutable second hand one's a problem though (I've been looking a bit) & new Voightlander one's are in the same ball park price wise & I'll be fair - the Lumix one isn't plastic shite - it's solid & the glass is obviously quality


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Apr 1, 2009)

has anyone found a good alternative cheap viewfinder..I just can't spend on the panasonic one!


----------



## Piers Gibbon (May 17, 2009)

bumped to see if anyone has come up with a cheaper viewfinder alternative?

oh and also to moan that Apples latest version of iPhoto STILL doesn't support LX3 RAWs..which sucks

still very much enjoying the LX3 though. Have had it on Ai setting permanently since Ecuador shoot, and am v v v impressed. (makes me feel a bit like a cheat but there's still time to get to know all the manual stuff)


----------



## Idaho (Jun 2, 2009)

Spion said:


> I bought mine today for 302. Should be here in a couple of days



What do you think of it?


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Jun 2, 2009)

ooh and theres a new firmware version out from panasonic now..1.3 I think


----------



## Pie 1 (Jun 3, 2009)

Piers Gibbon said:


> also to moan that Apples latest version of iPhoto STILL doesn't support LX3 RAWs..which sucks



And annoyingly it displays them in the import window, giving you a false hope!

another RAW coverter that apparently works is 'RRP'  - a freeware app.

http://www.raw-photo-processor.com/RPP/Overview.html

Haven't tried it myself as I have P'shop CS4 & ACR now supports the RW2 files in it.


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2009)

I've just been going through some photos from my New York trip last year, and the quality was so good I was convinced that I must have taken them with my D300 (OK, I should have noticed the different frame size, but the results are truly incredible for such a small camera.)

I'll post some up later.


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2009)

Here's a pic taken on the LX3 - taken in auto mode! It's a remarkable camera.







http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/red-hook-brooklyn-photos-2.html


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 1, 2009)

I was sorting out a box of old photo junk this morning & came across an old Nikon SB27 flash. 
Thought it's be fun to strap it to the LX3 & see what happened. Not bad as it goes 
Flash on Man @ 1/8th power with some tracing paper taped over it & the LX3 on A.


----------



## g force (Sep 1, 2009)

editor said:


> Here's a pic taken on the LX3 - taken in auto mode! It's a remarkable camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ed can I ask...were those pics all taken on the LX3? Mightily impressed if they were and I think that may have clinched me buying it!!


----------



## manstein (Sep 2, 2009)

Recent LX3 snap from the Lakes.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2009)

g force said:


> Ed can I ask...were those pics all taken on the LX3? Mightily impressed if they were and I think that may have clinched me buying it!!


Yep. All the photos on that page were taken with an LX£ - there's been a fairly minimal bit of cropping and levels tweaking and that's it. I usually bash them out in iA or P modes,  and just use exposure compensation to get tricky exposures sorted.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 2, 2009)

iA is sodding clever I find..

only thing I am failing consistently at is autofocus in Macro mode..it often seems to choose something else to focus on than the obviously lovely frog-baby front and centre


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 2, 2009)

just back from two weeks in scotland
took loads of photos every day and really enjoyed the end of day ritual of looking back on the days loveliness again via laptop...then adding the best/funniest to the folder that gets used as screensavers

reminded me of the Happiness Project idea that even remembering just one nice thing that happened each day can have a powerful effect on your mood


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 7, 2009)

editor said:


> It's a fucking great camera. I marginally preferred the LX3 by virtue of its f2.0 lens, although the Ricoh is a bit more robust and handles a little better. But for overall results, it's the LX3 all the way! As that review shows, the low light performance is superb for a compact.



Two things that irritate me about my LX3:

1) It's the only camera I use, so the lack of zoom is a bit of a limitation.
2) The Auto mode is so good, I'm getting discouraged from messing about with things.

Other than that, the photos are stunning.


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2009)

I was out and about with the LX3 on the weekend. It really is an ace street camera.

















http://www.urban75.org/london/regents-park-london.html


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 7, 2009)

Ive got the Leica version - interested in the viewfinder topic- I would consider getting one, just cos i take better pix with it, but think the branded one is like £200 or soemthing - will sniff around the thread to get alternate tips

its a lovely little camera though


----------



## Paul Russell (Sep 7, 2009)

I think there were two discussions about alternative viewfinders:

http://www.flickr.com/groups/843626@N22/discuss/72157609464295791/
http://www.flickr.com/groups/843626@N22/discuss/72157609242259273/

BTW, I think you protest too much -- you obviously are Bono.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 8, 2009)

cheers, will have a look thro them

PS am not Bono, am unemployed


----------



## fen_boy (Sep 8, 2009)

I just got one of these 






I'll let you know how I get on. £29 off ebay.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2009)

Admittedly, the lighting was favourable but - blimey - the LX3 can produce some amazing photos:
















Actionettes at Duckie Club. Top pic: ISO 320, no flash, P mode -0.66eV. The photos look pretty close to dSLR quality full size.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm partial to this camera, but the Canon still has a pull. My first camera of the 'modern era' was a Canon, and I loved its ease of use.


----------



## fen_boy (Sep 16, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> I just got one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty good so far - the full field of view through the viewfinder is roughly equivalent to 24mm.
The box for 35mm is about right, the 85mm and 135mm boxes are pretty much useless other than for framing. The lines through the viewfinder are bright. The viewfinder itself doesn't obstruct anything on the camera. For £29 it's probably worth it.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 20, 2009)

thanks fen_boy..one day I'd like to try that. I very rarely zoom in so it could work for me.

on another note...I took a load of photos of a totally candlelit dinner party and it was way too dark. I'm just reading the DLux4 Leica instruction manual (muuuch better than the Panasonic book) and of course I should have used the Scene mode specifically for candlelit dinners.

I'd like to use the Scene modes a bit more in the future and get to know what's down in them there menus

Oh and I'd also like to start using the +/- exposure button as well


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2009)

Major firmware update announced: http://www.wirefresh.com/panasonic-lumix-dmc-lx3-firmware-update/


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 29, 2009)

Anyone else having probs loading that update?

DL'd & extracted the file "LX3__200.bin" & put in on an LX3 formated sd card via a card reader & then popped the sd in the cam & all I get is 'No Valid Picture To Play'
Current cam FW is 1.2

It says put it into the root diectory, which I assume is the DCIM one. I've also tried it straight onto the card & in the MISC also - still no joy 

Any ideas or am I just being a fuckwit?

(mac btw)


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2009)

It worked fine for me. I suggest you try downloading it again and using a different card (or formatting the one you've got). 

Oh hang on, and it should be in the root directory - which means the very top one (i.e. not in the DCIM folder). Make sure you've got the camera set as per instructions too.


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hmm. Followed the instructions to the letter. Maybe this root directory thing, but all I have on a fresh formated sd from the lx3 is this:






Tried 2 different sd cards too...


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 29, 2009)

Ahh, interesting. I just went to DL it again fresh & the Panasonic site (within the past 30 mins) has now put up this message next to both the Windows & Mac DL buttons:

"Please allow us to apologize for this inconvenience, as the firmware download is temporally suspended now.
The download will be available soon."

Guess there's a prob...


----------



## winjer (Sep 29, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> DL'd & extracted the file "LX3__200.bin" & put in on an LX3 formated sd card via a card reader & then popped the sd in the cam & all I get is 'No Valid Picture To Play'


Is your battery charged up? The camera will refuse to update if not.


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

3/4's full....


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2009)

Lumix have admitted there's big problems with the update:
http://www.wirefresh.com/lumix-lx3-firmware-update-bad-news/


----------



## Pie 1 (Oct 4, 2009)

Ok heres something I'm just throwing in for fun. 
I saw on the Lumix LX3 website ages ago some comissioned images & one of them was a long exposure at 3am in full moonlight of Monument valley & I recall being a little  about the shot & thought no more of it tbh.
Well, I found myself thinking about it again as it was full moon last night & I happened to be looking across a very nice mountain valley at 2am this morning from a hotel room so I whipped out the LX3 & popped it on the windowsill & set the exposure mauually for 30 secs/80iso @ f2.0 to see what it 'd do.

Here's my result pretty much straight out of the box processed in ACR & then curves in CS4.
I can tell you, it doesn't exactly stand up to much scrutiny.







& here's the gallery on the LX3 site - (click on image no.8 from the left) his was a 1min @f2 exp as well

What do we think?...


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2009)

The LX3 really is a fabulous camera and it's certainly making me think harder and harder about investing in the GF1.


----------



## Pie 1 (Oct 4, 2009)

editor said:


> The LX3 really is a fabulous camera




Of course. But possibly just not quite as fabulous in reality as that Monument Valley shot?..if you get my drift.


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2009)

Of course, the photographer's eye and skills are always more important than the camera, but the LX3 really is an exceptional performer. 

That photo on the Bruce Dale site is astonishing.


----------



## Pie 1 (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh, no doubt - it's astonishing that a compact can deliver a night shot like this, period. 
But mine was also shot on 80iso at f2 & for less time & still it's pretty darn noisy & still is after a good remixing in PS - just wondering how Mr Dale's shot looks quite so slick, as I'm assuming there is not much more he could have done with the original exp in camera than I did...

<anyway I appear to be pixel peeping which is a sure sign to go and do something better with my afternoon >


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 4, 2009)

Pie1 you mentioned that you adjusted the levels of your picture.  Given that your exposure was half the time of Bruce Dales one, that probably accounts for the extra noise.  His picture probably didn't need the levels to tweaked because it was exposed more.

Also I think his picture was taken outdoors while yours was shot through a window, which is another light absorbing and reflecting surface.  Also I see wispy clouds in your sky.  There may have been a thin layer of cloud over the moon during your exposure.  He says he waited for 5 hours for the cloud to clear.  The difference in the amount of moisture in the air in the two countries is also probably a factor.

What I don't understand is the colour balance and saturation in Bruce Dales picture.  He comments on it himself, stating that the Sunlight is reflecting off the Moon.  We all know this but in experience, the red end of the spectrum is usually much diminished unlike in his picture.


----------



## Pie 1 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Also I think his picture was taken outdoors while yours was shot through a window



Oh come on, give me some bleedin' credit


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 4, 2009)

And I bet it was double glazed as well.


----------



## Pie 1 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Pie1 you mentioned that you adjusted the levels of your picture.  Given that your exposure was half the time of Bruce Dales one, that probably accounts for the extra noise.



Yep, I exposed it for 30sec thinking that was what I'd read his was - levels needed a big push.



Hocus Eye. said:


> There may have been a thin layer of cloud over the moon during your exposure.  He says he waited for 5 hours for the cloud to clear.  The difference in the amount of moisture in the air in the two countries is also probably a factor.



This is an interesting factor tbf. The day had been a perfect clear sunny one, but slightly smokey & there was a definate haze in the air earlier in the evening.



Hocus Eye. said:


> What I don't understand is the colour balance and saturation in Bruce Dales picture.



Quite obviously I'm not denying the right to post process & I'm not naive about it's use, but should images specifically promoting the image quality of an particular camera, come with some kind of post processing disclosure? 
Aside from anything else, it'd be interesting.


----------



## winjer (Oct 22, 2009)

editor said:


> Lumix have admitted there's big problems with the update:
> http://www.wirefresh.com/lumix-lx3-firmware-update-bad-news/


Now at v2.1, to correct those problems.


----------



## leftistangel (Oct 27, 2009)

Now with nights getting darker, does anybody know of a decent light weight and portable tripod that I could use with my LX3?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 28, 2009)

I suggest a monopod with such a small and light camera.  As to the make that is up to you.  Get a ball and socket head to go with it rather than buying one with a pan and tilt head which is superfluous on a monopod in my opinion.

Another option might be to get a Gorrillapod which lets you attach the camera to a handy post or similar structure.  This will fit in your pocket.  You know how to use search engines I am sure.


----------



## craigxcraig (Nov 2, 2009)

editor said:


> Admittedly, the lighting was favourable but - blimey - the LX3 can produce some amazing photos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow - these are really good.


----------

